# European Standard



## جبار لشكري (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو من اخواني المهندسين مساعدتي فيEuropean Standard ... انني بحاجة جدا واكون ممتنا لكم بالشكر وفائق الاحترام
​
​


----------



## جبار لشكري (1 مارس 2008)

اخواني المهندسين انا ينتظر ردكم


----------



## رنا نور (9 سبتمبر 2008)

رجى من لديه 
Iso 3183/1.2.3
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (9 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
Iso 3183/1.2.3
Iso 10002-1


----------



## رنا نور (9 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
Iso 3183/1.2.3
Iso 10002-1
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
Iso 3183/1.2.3
Iso 10002-1
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
Iso 10002-1
Iso 3183/1.2.3

و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

رجى من الأخوة من لديه
Din 10002-1
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

رجى من الأخوة من لديه
Iso 3183/1.2.3
EN 10002-1
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
EN 10002-1
Iso 3183/1.2.3

و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## alshangiti (11 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.iso.org/iso/iso_catalogue/catalogue_tc/catalogue_detail.htm?csnumber=8372


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 

كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 

كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 

كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات أوربية في مجال اختبار المعادن 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات din
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات Din 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات din
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه 
كودات Din 
و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## رنا نور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*DIN Handbook*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*:14:يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة[/FONT]
*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من لكودات*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة
[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من لكودات*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة

[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من الكودات
*
DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 
*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة

[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من لكودات
*
DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 
*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة

يرجى التثبيت[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من لكودات
*
DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 
*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة

[/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]يرجى التثبيت
[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (14 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*السيد المهندس مجدي عليان المحترم أستاذنا أتمنى المساعدة في الستاندرات الأوربية *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة

[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري البحث


----------



## رنا نور (16 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*السيد المهندس مجدي عليان المحترم أستاذنا أتمنى المساعدة في الستاندرات الأوربية *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة و بارك بالأخ اليليا

[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (16 سبتمبر 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*السيد المهندس مجدي عليان المحترم أستاذنا أتمنى المساعدة في الستاندرات الأوربية *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة و بالأخ ايليا

[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السيد المهندس مجدي عليان المحترم أستاذنا أتمنى المساعدة في الستاندرات الأوربية 
*DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 
و بارك الله بكل الأخوة

*


----------



## رنا نور (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السيد المهندس مجدي عليان المحترم أستاذنا أتمنى المساعدة في الستاندرات الأوربية 
*DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3 DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic Standards DIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6 
*
*أريد رفع ملفات و لكن تظهر رسالة لايمكن رفع هذا الملف علما" أن الملف أقل من 2MB و نوعه pdf يرجى المساعدة


*


----------



## رنا نور (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*Vibration*

السيد المهندس مجدي عليان المحترم أستاذنا أتمنى المساعدة في الستاندرات الأوربية 
*DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1*
*DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2*
*DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3*
*DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4*
*DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5*
*DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards*
*DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1*
*DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2*
*DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1*
*DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1*
*DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2*
*DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3*
*DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4*
*DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1*
*DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2*
*DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic StandardsDIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6*


----------



## رنا نور (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*QA manual*

أتمنى من الأخوة الذين عندهم كودات أوربية رفعها و مشكورين


----------



## رنا نور (21 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة من لديه أيا" من لكودات
*
DIN Handbook 401: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 1
DIN Handbook 402: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 2
DIN Handbook 403: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 3
DIN Handbook 404: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 4
DIN Handbook 405: Iron & Steel, Quality Standards 5
DIN Handbook 28: Iron & Steel, Dimentional Standards
DIN Handbook 1: Mechanical Engineering 1
DIN Handbook 3: Mechanical Engineering 2
DIN Handbook 8: Welding 1
DIN Handbook 10: Fasteners 1
DIN Handbook 43: Fasteners 2
DIN Handbook 55: Fasteners 3 
DIN Handbook 140: Fasteners 4
DIN Handbook 15: Steel Pipelines 1
DIN Handbook 141: Steel Pipelines 2 
DIN Handbook 142: Steel Pipelines 3DIN Handbook 193: Fasteners 5, Basic StandardsDIN Handbook 362: Fasteners 6
*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]و بارك الله بكل الأخوة

[/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## جدار النار (28 سبتمبر 2008)

EN 10025
Hot rolled products of non-alloy structural steels
أؤجو من يملك هذا الاستاندرد أن يرفعه لنا

شكرا لكم


----------



## رنا نور (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*En 10025*

مرفق En 10025


----------



## رنا نور (18 مارس 2009)

يرجى المساعدة ممن لديه في رفع en 10002-1 و شكرا"


----------



## رنا نور (18 مارس 2009)

*En 12257-2002*

مرفق كود أوروبي en 12257-2002


----------

